# Lures from the surf



## gulfdreamin (Jul 7, 2008)

I know about the gotchas but are there any other lures to throw? Thought there might be some kind of jigs or maybe some kind of plastics ??????


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

pompano jigs

depending where you surf fish at ->bubble rigs & a shiney spoon


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

There's a new castable clark spoon thats awsome for spanish and probably pomps when there feeding on minnows.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Linda&Ernie (9/1/2008)*There's a new castable clark spoon


ooo - tell me more..... !! WherecanI find these??


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.seastriker.com/clarkspoon/clarkspoon_files/clarkcaster.htm


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Interesting. Thanks for the link Baitcaster!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

good luck !


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Rats!



I had a post all figured out and it was eaten up by the Internet, somehow so here it goes again.



When I hear about lures from the sand, I immediately think about jigs. You can catch everything on a jig!



I use jigs from 1/4 to 1 1/2 oz; the smaller for Pompano, but don't bet on it. I have caught some rather large fish with tiny jigs and vice versa. Be Prepared!



I use yellow, white, yellow/white, chartreuse and hot pink in that order.



I use bucktail, nylon, nylure even none with a shrimp or mullet sweetener.



Keep it working on or near the bottom unless casting into a school of fish working the top.



I have used spoons and plugs in the past but keep coming back to jigs. I will hear about a 'magic' lure and try it out of curiosity. You can never tell.



Hope this helps. JMHO C2


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

I've been smoking the spanish, blues, and skippys up in the surf on the smaller size silver krocodile spoons. Floro vs wire makes a big difference when the water is clean and calm. Work it fast and erratic just under the surface.


----------

